# Show me your dogs rear



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Following on from TOS's thread about Bo and her mentioning she's proud of her dogs muscular rear end and me confessing I feel the same about Shannow's.

I would like to share mine & Cloversmum's dog's slinky behinds. If show you mine will you show me yours? 

Shannow, Daisy, Clover, Pippi JRT & Bizkit


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not what she looks like currently following the litter, she's still very muscular, but Tau's physique when she's 100% fit is what I think a Labrador should look like




























All round shots for my girl, I aim to get her back into this sort of condition very soon, puppy tummy is fast disappearing!


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice looking dog.
Too often you see overweight labs.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Cant really tell on this pic but Bertie has muscles on his muscles


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Good job we're not showing the owner's rears


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

baby sexy bum









samba bottom









pair of goldie bums


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Good job we're not showing the owner's rears


I've got plenty of them. I have considered sharing a photo of Eli & Loki's dad's rear cos it's quite pleasant but I'm not sure if Sheen will kill me


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Good job we're not showing the owner's rears


I've got a couple that show both!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

and my absolute fave booty


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> samba bottom


Can I just say Samba is stunning ridgie. I saw one been walked local to me the other day and it was carrying extra weight (now I aren't having a go at the dog I know it could be for lots of reasons) but I much prefer them lean like Samba and Kilo (who I adore).
She is stunning.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Can I just say Samba is stunning ridgie. I saw one been walked local to me the other day and it was carrying extra weight (now I aren't having a go at the dog I know it could be for lots of reasons) but I much prefer them lean like Samba and Kilo (who I adore).
> She is stunning.


I hate seeing fat RRs - easily done I think as they're soooooo greedy in the main :scared:. I love Samba too, looks quite delicate somehow like a proper lady .


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelert's a bit too pleased with his


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Can I just say Samba is stunning ridgie. I saw one been walked local to me the other day and it was carrying extra weight (now I aren't having a go at the dog I know it could be for lots of reasons) but I much prefer them lean like Samba and Kilo (who I adore).
> She is stunning.


Thank you very much  She is a yummy bummy  She enjoys racing along with my brother cycling  
And a bit of swimming to keep her trim 











Dogless said:


> I hate seeing fat RRs - easily done I think as they're soooooo greedy in the main :scared:. I love Samba too, looks quite delicate somehow like a proper lady .


I always think that as well  She is such a ladeeeyy :lol: 
The one on the front of this quarters Crufts magazine in smiths earlier I noticed looks like her


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Too easy, On any given walk my pair will find something disgusting, and or, interesting to lose themselves in so shots of their backsides are plentiful.......
And to be honest, I think these are the only proper backside shots on this thread, all the rest of you have posted beautiful posy shots of your dogs. C'mon guys, the O.P. asked for rear end shots.........


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Thank you very much  She is a yummy bummy  She enjoys racing along with my brother cycling
> And a bit of swimming to keep her trim
> 
> 
> ...


Amazes me how different the dogs and bitches look in the breed - some breeds you can't tell as easily but I think RR bitches do look like proper ladies .


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Bums


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is Dixie's fat bum 










Dixie, Ozzie and Dave










What Dixie's bum is supposed to be like when she hasn't put on a kg










Here's a better one 










And Dave


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Too easy, On any given walk my pair will find something disgusting, and or, interesting to lose themselves in so shots of their backsides are plentiful.......
> And to be honest, I think these are the only proper backside shots on this thread, all the rest of you have posted beautiful posy shots of your dogs. C'mon guys, the O.P. asked for rear end shots.........


Too right Pete I think some have missed the point :lol:



babycham2002 said:


> and my absolute fave booty





Paula07 said:


> :thumbup:





Sleeping_Lion said:


> All round shots for my girl, I aim to get her back into this sort of condition very soon, puppy tummy is fast disappearing!





Dogless said:


>


Great photos of fit and lovely dogs but deffo full frontal  and not rear end shots as requested :lol:

Now this is more what I had in mind :thumbup:



cravensmum said:


>





babycham2002 said:


> Thank you very much  She is a yummy bummy  She enjoys racing along with my brother cycling
> And a bit of swimming to keep her trim


Full rear shots is what I'm after


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm looking for pics of Kenya's and Pumkin's rear ends.



cloversmum said:


> Good job we're not showing the owner's rears


I was thinking the same thing. I hope no one starts posting pics of their nude arses. lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Too right Pete I think they missed the point :lol:
> 
> Great photos of fit and lovely dogs but deffo full frontal  and not rear end shots as requested :lol:
> 
> ...


I thought you wanted to be able to see the back legs type thing.....see if I can find any BW butt shots; he's usually too busy posing .


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I thought you wanted to be able to see the back legs type thing.....see if I can find any BW butt shots; he's usually too busy posing .


Rear ends from the rear please  those pics you usually discard which show perfect derrières


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

In my defence, although I did post the one full frontal  I did also post a couple of rear end shots!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rubbish photos - it's vanishing rapidly if he isn't posing - but I found a few:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

springerpete said:


> And to be honest, I think these are the only proper backside shots on this thread, all the rest of you have posted beautiful posy shots of your dogs. C'mon guys, the O.P. asked for rear end shots.........


How about these glorious 'bum shots' then?!


















































































Just a few pics then :lol:

I must admit I do have a bit of a thing for the pickles' bums! Lily's got a very pert little muscular butt and Branston has big flouncy silver 'knickers'!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I only have two! The first one is a puppy bum. Silly me for not keeping more pics of her behind!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> In my defence, although I did post the one full frontal  I did also post a couple of rear end shots!


And rep to you for being brave enough to post two of your own rear end :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Good enough


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Flint's big fat bum.:scared:


----------



## BroxiBaby (Jul 31, 2012)

These are the best pics of Broxi's behind i could find one from when he took it upon himself to learn to hula hoop


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie likes to show his bum off 


















opie on the left, jax on the right  for this next one

































think i see more of his bum then i do his face


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Does my bum look big in this??


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

metaldog said:


> And rep to you for being brave enough to post two of your own rear end :thumbup:


Why thank you!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

these are much better


cravensmum said:


> Flint's big fat bum.:scared:


love the look on Harv's friend's face  Not sure about the danglies though :lol:


pogo said:


> Good enough





foxyrockmeister said:


> How about these glorious 'bum shots' then?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brilliant!!!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a thing about the dogs behinds. Not in a perverted way, but when we're out walking it's the bit of them I see the most so have plenty of time to admire their curves :thumbup:


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Rufflea's bum 

Really must make more of an effort to take more bum pictures!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Full rear shots is what I'm after


Dis one????


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The poor dogs are probably thinking they have strange owners spying on their arses now.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

metaldog said:


> And rep to you for being brave enough to post two of your own rear end :thumbup:


Id B, socialising a couple of pups:










Id B, socialising another pup:










Tau socialising a puppy (bottom):


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Dis one????


Perfick! Action bum shot, me likey


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

metaldog said:


> these are much better
> love the look on Harv's friend's face  Not sure about the danglies though :lol:
> 
> brilliant!!!!
> ...


Harvey like to show his erm danglies off  they tend to get shoved in peoples faces when they aren't paying attention


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Id B, socialising a couple of pups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw I loves the cute puppy derrières :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Aw I loves the cute puppy derrières :thumbup:


But what about Id B and Tau :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

From a while back!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

He's definitely lost muscle mass over the last couple of years but still think he looks good for 10 

These are from bout 18months ago, don't have any more of Breezey's bum as she's normally trying to shove her nose in the lens!


















Just to show that she has got a little bit of muscle!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> But what about Id B and Tau :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


They are nice too but I was overwhelmed by puppies. I blame the poster of the pics, bombarding me with all that puppy cuteness in one post.

Sorry Id B and Tau


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

butt like a barn door  ( like her owner)










a slightly more flattering angle


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Think I have more butt shots than anything else since that's mostly what I see while on a walk 

From around April









Couple of weeks ago


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Hugo puppy-bottom (copying big bro and trying to do sniffing).










And Oscar's muscley bum on display.










I love their bums - I walk along behind them giggling at their cute bums. I sometimes say to my OH "look how cute their bums are" but he just looks at me funny.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the photos and all the replies. I've really enjoyed my derrières thread. If I missed your post when replying I apologise. I love every pic and I haven't laughed so much in ages 



Leanne77 said:


>


Flynn 's got one of the best rears in this thread. Just look how thick his thigh muscles are 

What's with the Collie next to him pretending to be a pointer though  :lol:



Werehorse said:


> Hugo puppy-bottom (copying big bro and trying to do sniffing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay another derrière fan  and another cute puppy bum.

Oscar is well buff


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread is making me think of thread on another dog site I'm on. There is a funny "pics of your dogs pooing" thread. :blink: hmy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

What a great thread :lol:

The best little Westie butt in town....










Look-out butt










Team butt


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

We've got Harvey's Beagle Butt and Willow's furry behind......


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Do any other dogs love a good butt scratch? McKenzie LOVES it when I scratch her just above her tail. She does a funny thing where she tosses her head back and forth and her tail does a funny trembling thing :lol:


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

A bit late but the boys were happy to oblige


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Do any other dogs love a good butt scratch? McKenzie LOVES it when I scratch her just above her tail. She does a funny thing where she tosses her head back and forth and her tail does a funny trembling thing :lol:


God yes, if you hit the spot just right on Izzy's butt she stretches her head right out before her front legs give way and she's got her bum stuck straight up in the air for more scratches


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Couldn't find any bum pictures - I tend not to keep them. But got this one that shows Louie off nicely. Pennie's just a porky puppy here though.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

metaldog said:


> Following on from TOS's thread about Bo and her mentioning she's proud of her dogs muscular rear end and me confessing I feel the same about Shannow's.


Here she is, the bum that launched a thousand pics! 









Having a good sniff









Bit blurred, but looking totally not skinny 









Showing the great rear muscle definition, but no ear control

I'm so glad I'm totally not weird for having loads of pictures of Bo's graceful rear end , She just happens to always be ahead of me


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Flynn 's got one of the best rears in this thread. Just look how thick his thigh muscles are
> 
> What's with the Collie next to him pretending to be a pointer though  :lol:


It's a good job Flynn doesnt have any balls, not quite sure where he'd fit them! I have to say i'm quite taken with his rear leg definition and I try and make sure he keeps his muscles. When he's trotting along in front of me they mesmerise me!

As for Jessie, all my dogs have identity crises!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I took this today with you in mind metaldog.....slight leaping into a fire dam incident :yikes:.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a little sexy staffie rump for your perusal......love the over the shoulder pose there Molly!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Puppy bums!



Chester and Tilly


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Seeing all these pert botted dogs Adam is just glad that no-one can see his flabby posterior underneath his big floofy tail and massive fuzzy trousers!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a lovely load of bums 
I've just trawled through my photos and I have no bum piccies of Indie and none of Jaz (except pre-digital snaps) so the closest rear end one I have is..


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I took this today with you in mind metaldog.....slight leaping into a fire dam incident :yikes:.


:lol: ewwww Kilo, that made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is Mr T's bottom:



























Loving all the bottoms.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Here some new ones from today


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I think, fingers crossed, I have got photobucket to do as it's told








The rear ends of Holly, OB and friends


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

Ripley's mooning the camera here;


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

On the left


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the picture of Ripley, I had to do a double take though - your Gsd looks just like my Jaz did!!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Not much to see here tbh, except a lot of fur and a long tail!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a very good one but here is Tula and Precious from today.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brody's :lol:









Maya claims she's too much of a lady


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow some marvellous butt shots added today. It's great to see some of you have taken photos especially for my thread. :thumbup: You lot are great thank you for making me


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

'Hey you there! Does my bum look big in this snow?'



Oscar thinks Zara has a nice ass, but he's not too impressed with her for showing it off to the camera.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

And I spy with my little eye, that it must have been Pogo's birthday judging by all the cards on the table in her pic!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY POGO!!!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh I do love my dogs bum :thumbsup: Pictures were harder to find than I thought considering it is what I see most on a daily basis!!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I need to go through them all to find Moll and Jay's butts.

Heres a blurry one of Evie









And Scruff.









Why didn't you ask for dirty dogs- I've got loads of them


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> And I spy with my little eye, that it must have been Pogo's birthday judging by all the cards on the table in her pic!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY POGO!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

pogo said:


> Thank you


And from the BW and I; he sends you a dead leg :eek6:.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh I love bums! lucky cos hats usually what I'm
Looking at on walks too! Unfortunately she's a little
Like Sir Kilo and poses quite a bit but here are a few bum shots


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Really guys? Come on surely we're not looking at dogs a$$es?! We are?...Good, 'cause I love a cute dogs bottom!

*Battle of the muscles!
*









*POW! Yeah baby! Thats all Dottie!
*









*A cheeky a$$ shot
*









*Dottie is shocked by the current state of the economy..
*


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I have plenty of Tummels bum 


















Dan at 11 weeks









and 8 weeks









And one showing how muscular Tummels rear is


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Abi's bum is small but perfectly formed. Unfortunately Daisy makes us delete any pictures of her bum as she is a princess and would sue if we were to publish any.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Really guys? Come on surely we're not looking at dogs a$$es?! We are?...Good, 'cause I love a cute dogs bottom!
> 
> *A cheeky a$$ shot
> *
> ...


Love it.

More prime JRT ass here 










And a bit of Bizkit










and then some lurcher behinds

*









*Gotta love those thighs*










I'm still not bored of looking at dogs derrières...perhaps I need help.

Although I'd prefer more photos :lol: 
*


----------



## Lizzie Masako (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL!!!! Now THAT was funny!!!! Thanks for that.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Hehe, I am enjoying this thread. Mia has proper "buns of steel" which I am very proud of .



















Excuse her face ^, they were playing but like a good bait and chase!


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

I thought... oh yea no problem here, I consider myself lucky to get her face in a shot. So going through the photos and it turns out I couldn't be more wrong. I have tons of sides with her looking away or just running out of the shot and so on, but very few backside shots, so this is the best I can do.


----------



## leaky5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry could not find a photo, but this is Penny helping to dig potatoes.

[youtube_browser]bv8H1RBEgwE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I just remembered these from earlier in the summer when alfie was chasing bubbles and how i was amazed how dense his fur was,



















Lots there to protect his modesty!!!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

One of my faves, but don't show people 









A very peculiar one with dazzling white knickers......









Kc and Buddy demonstrating how they 'work out' 









Will add more later when get on laptop as have a couple of good 'uns


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Not strictly a rear shot but my favourite one of Gypsy to show off her muscles!










Double bum!










Well dressed bums.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I lurve Alfeds bum  I just wanna pinch it!!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I found more bums 

Jossy's bum









Superbum









Sexy bum


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a lot of hair


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Pupcakes for reminding me of this pic


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> Thanks Pupcakes for reminding me of this pic


I saw a garden ornament just like that today


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've revived this thread because it makes me smile so much and I needed cheering up 

I got some lovely rear end shots last weekend

More lovely Lurcher bottoms



















Shannow eyeing up Loki;s behind









And some terrier Derrière


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

More of a headless dog than a bum shot


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

The boys were happy to pose


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Too easy, On any given walk my pair will find something disgusting, and or, interesting to lose themselves in so shots of their backsides are plentiful.......
> And to be honest, I think these are the only proper backside shots on this thread, all the rest of you have posted beautiful posy shots of your dogs. C'mon guys, the O.P. asked for rear end shots.........


Something smells good!!!

Any one have a Compass!!


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

For some reason I've got a lot of pictures of my dogs rear  Here's some of them.

This one shows that she's really athletic:









While tracking I see a lot of her bum :









Another picture from tracking, this on while rewarding her for a job well done:









From our first, and probably last, dog show. She's apparently looking Excellent :









Jumping into the ocean:









One of my favourite pictures of her:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Vicki said:


> One of my favourite pictures of her:


That photo is amazing; I love it!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

dont have any full on picks of bums but think i may need to get some lol 

but heres one of rios (one on top)










i admit i often look at lexi and think how sexy her bum is 










will have to try get some more pics and some of chaos


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Dogless said:


> That photo is amazing; I love it!


Thank you very much!


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Cocker bums!!! I love doggy butts!

























Cocker, poodle and vizsla bums









Sheppy dog bum!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

So far I've got 13 likes for mine and Tau's @rse, I suspect Tau's is better than mine tbh!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for more photos of doggy back ends they are all brilliant! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who finds doggy rears so attractive. I often look at Shannows butt and admire her curves  She'd look great in a Marilyn Monroe dress 



Sleeping_Lion said:


> So far I've got 13 likes for mine and Tau's @rse, I suspect Tau's is better than mine tbh!!


I'd have liked it twice if i could, one for each :blushing:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fluffy butt here








That's my Amber








Amber in front, and Bonnie behind her


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Vicki said:


> One of my favourite pictures of her:


Is she doing a roundhouse kick? :ihih:


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> Is she doing a roundhouse kick? :ihih:


When I posted this picture on a photopage I named it "Karate dog", because it seemed like a good title 

She was jumping for a tennisball, that is'nt visible in the picture. I'm very proud of this picture


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahh, now all the dud shots have a home! 
















Bonus shot! :ihih:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

How Beautiful is this little lady butt..


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Bum... 









Bum...


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

not very ladylike!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful muscular thighs


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

That's a rear end and a half! Oscar has some work to do to get him buns of that much steel!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

This thread is rear-ly popular now, who would have though it would do butt-er than lots of front end threads? Would have thought folk couldn't be arse-d to take photos of their dogs' bums . Only on PF!!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sarahferret said:


>


Steroids not Hemorrhoids.

That's an 4R53 and a half.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Someone took this pic on Wednesday night. :blink: :crazy:









Not guilty and as it was in the middle of a Halloween party (of which the dogs were well-received gate-crashers  ) and I was busy getting ready for my own pic to be taken.

As soon as I seen it yesterday morning, I thought of this thread.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Someone took this pic on Wednesday night. :blink: :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a lovely fluffy lurcher rear there thanks :thumbup:

Glad to see my thread is still making an impression.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just found a couple more:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

metaldog said:


> that's a lovely fluffy lurcher rear there thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to see my thread is still making an impression.


More of an impression than you think  My brother mentioned it and he doesn't normally come on PF


----------



## mrsaxlrose (Oct 28, 2009)

Digging a hole looking for moles


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarahferret said:


> not very ladylike!


Wow, what a cracking backside that hound has! Very impressive!

Flynn's thigh muscles have actually gotten larger since he started doing hydrotherapy, they were pretty good to start with but now they are awesome!


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Ivy is blushing over the admiration her behind has received! She does have lovely muscly thighs, I know many show whippet folk wouldnt like it but I don't care!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sarahferret said:


> Ivy is blushing over the admiration her behind has received! She does have lovely muscly thighs, I know many show whippet folk wouldnt like it but I don't care!


She has buns of steel 



Leanne77 said:


> Flynn's thigh muscles have actually gotten larger since he started doing hydrotherapy, they were pretty good to start with but now they are awesome!


but where are the photos :cryin::cryin::cryin:



mrsaxlrose said:


> View attachment 100137
> 
> 
> Digging a hole looking for moles


Beautiful 

I don't fancy the chances of those moles


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I have plenty of Hunter :lol:



















Two bums:


----------



## mrsaxlrose (Oct 28, 2009)

Just found this one. When Axl came into season for the first (and last) time she bled really heavily so when she was indoors I put pants on her with a sanitary pad (sorry to any male forum members). She was as good as gold and never tried to take them off. The only thing that went badly wrong was once when she ran ouside to go toilet before I remembered to take then off her....not nice
I can now tell you with some authority that if you need pants for a slighly build female Doberman you should buyTesco age 6-7.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Plonked on my knee right now! A hairy (farty) Arris


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

mrsaxlrose said:


> Just found this one. When Axl came into season for the first (and last) time she bled really heavily so when she was indoors I put pants on her with a sanitary pad (sorry to any male forum members). She was as good as gold and never tried to take them off. The only thing that went badly wrong was once when she ran ouside to go toilet before I remembered to take then off her....not nice
> I can now tell you with some authority that if you need pants for a slighly build female Doberman you should buyTesco age 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 100168


That made me laugh! especially the running out to toilet!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Baby Rogue is getting quite a set of furry pantaloons going









Love this one- Bob rolling, Rogue kangarooing


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I met up with this rather cute pair of bottoms today


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

now a few days old but i did promis some pics of chaos's bum 

was trying to get some nice ones of her in the garden and she kept moving pics turned out to be perfect for this thread


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

littleangel01 said:


> now a few days old but i did promis some pics of chaos's bum
> 
> was trying to get some nice ones of her in the garden and she kept moving pics turned out to be perfect for this thread


Such a lovely curvy Lurcher rear, I think it's gorgeous


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Such a lovely curvy Lurcher rear, I think it's gorgeous


she has got a big bum you tend to notice it more when she sits on you or trys to get in to a tiny space


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mabel and her brothers - puppy bums! I'm not sure which is Mabel, it's either the one that is pointing directly west, or the one at the top :lol: cos the bottom two's bum tans are too narrow, one brother was born without a tail and the one pointing 'east' you can see definitely isn't a girl :lol:










Now these ones ARE Mabel's bum:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I am bumping this for Hanwombat as she mentioned she has a thing for dogs bums. I'm so glad I'm not the only one :blush:

Please add some butt shots of your dog if you haven't already


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Dogs and OH:









Bear:









Bear and Brig have very smackable bums, Brig must be sick of his bum being smacked (in a lovely non punishing way!!) It's so firm, like mutton!  Fortunately, Bear is also going that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG! I will have a better look tomorrow but just seen Mabel's bum and I melted!


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

How about this for a puppy bum?!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I had better add Bodhi's bum as I didn't have her when the thread was started.










And all 3 bums


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobbys butt


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shadows rear


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Millie Monkey Bum.....



Her bum looks awful when shes been to groomers, I always say "easy on the hygiene trim" but she always comes back with a bare bum, good job hair grows back quick


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Another of Alfreds bum taken this morning!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jaxons bum...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

so pleased to see my fave all time thread resurrected!
Airborne bum!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rory's bum in a box!










More of Rory's bum :001_wub:










and walkies bums!


----------

